# ZX2 Electrical Problems



## ekmixon (Aug 12, 2005)

I replaced the battery in my ZX2 and now while I'm driving my check engine, oil, etc. lights keep flickering on and off. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## 300zyalater (Aug 23, 2005)

ekmixon said:


> I replaced the battery in my ZX2 and now while I'm driving my check engine, oil, etc. lights keep flickering on and off. Any ideas? Thanks.



I would say definately check all of your wires and follow your cables to look for cracks and heat problems. The Z gets pretty hot under the hood and don't be surprised to see some crusty wires and hoses.


----------

